# Sophie's afraid of people!



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Is it possible to ruin a puppy in 3 days? Sophie seemed to be adjusting really well and seemed so happy and playful yesterday. I took her to the vet for her check up and she was very scared. Then my daughter, who is in college, came to see her and Sophie wouldn't go near her, just climbed on me for protection. I finally left the room, but it didn't help. My daughter was with me Saturday when I picked her up and held her the whole way. Now Sophie has obviously forgotten her. I've read alot about separation anxiety and don't know what I've done wrong. Has anyone had a shy dog that got better? I introduced her to some older neighborhood children yesterday, and they scared her too. Maybe it was too soon. Please help! I do not want a clingy, insecure dog if I can help it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You have not ruined your puppy. I don't remember how old she is, but the main thing is she will need a little time to settle in. It is all a lot of things for your tiny princess to take in. It could take a few weeks for her to settle in to your house and feel confident. It is very normal. Some dogs have a easier time, many do not. As an example my girl Misty is three and I got her from a breeder (a very good breeder) she is very socialized with other dogs and shy with people. She is very puppy like with people and after a few months she will make a tiny contact with strangers in the street (children she will make contact anywhere). Also even though she came to a home to be spoiled in many new ways...they are new. So it was an adjustment. She left all those puppies and other females, her days were filled with activity. Here there are things to do but very different and we stay of late. My point is to give her time, relax and enjoy the tiny steps because they are big for her tiny feet.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, you ruined her. Put her on an airplane and send her to me. :biggrin1: :whoo: ound::bounce:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Robbie is right - it just takes a while to adjust. Shyness might be in her personality but I'm sure she will warm up once she feels like she is home!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I know it will take time, but I'm such a worrier! I think I probably pick her up too much and kiss her too much and am not being a good pack leader.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, she needs that extra kisses and snuggles right now.
It was about 3 days after we brought Tillie home that she seemed not herself... I wonder if these precious puppies of ours go through a home-sickness, a mourning of losing all they've ever known? It seemed like Tillie was sad. 
It took Tillie nearly a month (as of TODAY!!) to fully settle in and now she goes up to anyone in the stores and wags her tail and wiggles all over like she knows them!
Just give her a few days, lots of love and expose her to as many different people and situations, kids and noises as you can safely!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Think about it. She was taken from everything and everyone she's ever known in her short life and plunked down in what feels like a foreign country where everyone speaks a foreign language. She needs time to adjust. I would give her lots of loving and give her time to feel secure in her new surroundings.

Here's another scenario. Make it about you. You're older, but imagine you've been blindfolded, put on a plane and deposited in a strange country. Do you trust everything before you know whether you're safe?

Give her time and give her an extra hug from me


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> I know it will take time, but I'm such a worrier! I think I probably pick her up too much and kiss her too much and am not being a good pack leader.


The "pack leader" stuff is nonsense in this context. Dogs certainly DO need "rules, boundaries and limitations", but a very young puppy who has just left the only home and family they have ever known needs love and understanding more than anything.

Give her time to settle in!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Karen. How old is she ? Here's an article. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/fearfulness


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

It's too early to know what Sophie is truly like. It took Eli about 2 weeks to show his true colors. Sometimes he's very friendly and lets strangers get close and pet him, sometimes he won't let strangers near, other times he's friendly for a short time then changes his mind. There are even times he runs from me (usually because he knows I'm going to groom him (insert evil laugh)) I respect his instincts and try never to force him to be nice, e.g. hold him while a stranger approaches. I do try to socialize him as much as possible. He loves going to the park where he picks and chooses who to play with. I can say he's definitely gotten better at letting strangers pet him. I hope he keeps improving but if he doesn't become everyone's best friend, that's OK. I think it's alright for him to have a healthy fear of strangers so that he doesn't happily leave the park with anyone but me!

All that being said, I think Sophie is very young and it's absolutely normal behavior from what I can tell in my few short months of experience. Allow her time to get comfortable with you first. Later create opportunities for her to socialize with other people and dogs.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Is it possible to ruin a puppy in 3 days? Sophie seemed to be adjusting really well and seemed so happy and playful yesterday. I took her to the vet for her check up and she was very scared. Then my daughter, who is in college, came to see her and Sophie wouldn't go near her, just climbed on me for protection. I finally left the room, but it didn't help. My daughter was with me Saturday when I picked her up and held her the whole way. Now Sophie has obviously forgotten her. I've read alot about separation anxiety and don't know what I've done wrong. Has anyone had a shy dog that got better? I introduced her to some older neighborhood children yesterday, and they scared her too. Maybe it was too soon. Please help! I do not want a clingy, insecure dog if I can help it.


Aww, of course she's not ruined, if you want a clingy brat..send her to me, I can whip one up for you in a few months!! ound: Okay, kidding!

Seriously, though....The vet: They can smell the fear and other animals at the vet, my vet said one time that some dogs can smell death, I know that is a creepy thought but they do have heightened smell and if we humans had those senses and walked into a hospital, we'd be in overdrive, too. Lots of dogs are sketchy at the vet. Not your fault.

Your daughter? Just give her time to get to know and trust your kids, be sure they help with feeding her, giving her treats, water..and helping to take care of her. That will help nurture that bond.

Anxiety...be very careful how YOU are feeling and reacting, try to approach the social situations UPbeat and happy and put the worry out of your mind, you could be 'upset' that Sophie is acting scared..when in fact, she is acting scared because she senses that you are upset, they feed off of our emotions all.the.time. Try acting really excited (I know it sounds corny, but give it a try)

They are still figuring out the world and the people and animals in it. And there will be some people or dogs they don't like, others they adore..I'm not sure how animals size people and dogs up, but they do, sort of like humans, I guess..we don't always hit it off with everyone all the time, some people just seem sketchy from the get go or need a bath, lol..

Kara


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

SnickersDad said:


> Yes, you ruined her. Put her on an airplane and send her to me. :biggrin1: :whoo: ound::bounce:


Funny guy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Everyone has such good advice and you know we are all trying to make you feel comfortable. Just be you and "Relax" Sophie will be fine she just needs time. First you will notice she will get bolder at home and then one day, outside, she will start greeting strangers. This is not pass or fail...this is life...ENJOY!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for that article, Dave. It helped alot . She's 9 weeks old, and I do understand that her world has been turned upside down, although she could not be happier as long as I'm around.Today I am leaving her for 5 hours to go to work, but I have someone coming in to take her out and play with her.I work 2 half days a week, so we'll see how that goes.Tomorrow, I will take her to some safe places where she can meet new people. Everything is so new and scary to her, but she is the cutest thing I've ever seen! And Kara, I have been trying to act very positive and upbeat because I have read about negative energy.I really was excited about taking her to the vet because I knew everyone would go bonkers over a cute little puppy, which they did. With my daughter, I just handed her over and my daughter kissed and loved her and sophie licked her and was happy until she got on the ground. Then she tried to hide behind me, so I left the room and Laura tried to play with her but no go. She is in college locally, but lives away, so I told her she needs to come by more often. I'm sure Sophie will come around, but like I said, I'm a worrier. But I so appreciate everyone's help!
Sharon


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Please don't worry,when we first got Nellie she was full of confidence,very out going, with a tail that never stopped wagging,then on the third or fourth day she had to go to the vet for her final injection and unfortunately she really squealed when she had the injection then when our youngest son pop around for a visit, he came in the back way and although our other Hav Dizzie was thrilled to see him, Nellie really freaked out she ran away with her tail between her legs and coward behind me,anyway when my DH came home he had the same reaction, it was weird as he had been her favourite,she was also wary of my brother in law,but with plenty of gentle cuddles and DH giving her treats when she was on his lap we got there and she is fine now,she just got a thing about men for about 4 or 5 days but we got over it, and so will you!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

From the first moment he came to my place Roki was totally "at home". he ate 20 minutes after I brought him home, explored the whole house... But his little brother was so scared that he run under the furniture and her new mummy Patrizia had to move couch, closet and many other pieces of furniture in order to reach him. The whole adventure went on for day and a half! Patrizia fell asleep on the floor and little Ron came out, cuddled beside his new (exhausted) mommy. When she woke up, she fonud her little boy sleeping on his back and barking in sleep! When he woke up, he licked her face! Sophie will settle, she just needs more time!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you, Rokipiki, I love hearing these stories. I'm happy to report that Sophie has adjusted just fine, in fact, she is now a wild child! The second time my daughter came home, Sophie was alone and very happy to see her! 
Now she is only afraid of things she has never seen, but she's not that afraid. She's very funny with Pepper, our himalayan cat. His hissing is about over, and when I hold Sophie up to him she licks his face. He doesn't seem to mind that at all. I think he is realizing she is not a threat. I've been taking Sophie out to different safe places to meet people, and when they hold her she always kisses them. She is starting to test my husband and me to see how much she can get away with, and it's very hard to disipline her. She has learned to sit and fetch. She's not so good about "come". I plan to put her in a puppy class as soon as possible,but I'm worried because they require a bordetella vaccine. Is that dangerous to such a small puppy?


----------

